# Best Heater For A 10 Gallon



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, let's here it, based on people's experiences. Best as in reliability, durability, performance ease of setting temperature, and reduced risk of thermostat sticking or jamming


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

The Jager in my 20 gallon has been solid for three years now. The one in my 10 gallon has been solid for two years. Only thing to say against it is that if my temperature strip is accurate, the temperature gauge on the heater is actually 3 degrees Fahrenheit off. Not that big a deal because you can adjust accordingly by monitoring the temperature


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

How about this brand :-

Visitherm Heater Thermostat
Visitherm 25w 15cm 
Visitherm 50w 15cm
Visitherm 100w 25cm 
Visitherm 150w 30cm 
Visitherm 200w 30cm 
Visitherm 300w 35cm


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the visitherm. Very reliable and durable. If you have a canister filter get inline heater like the Hydor. I have one on my 10 gallon now.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I use Hydor for my nano tanks. I also have a Visitherm for my display tank. They have both worked without a problem for me. I particularly like the indication light on each one that let me know when they are working.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Another vote for the Visitherm Stealth. Set and forget. It's black so you can lay it horizontally across the back, just above the substrate.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I've only used the Hagen Elite Mini submersible heaters and I've never had a problem with them. Setting the temperature can be a bit tricky since you might have to keep an eye on it to make sure it's where you want it but over all, it's a good, durable heater and they're smaller then most 50watt heaters so they don't take up much room in the tank.

It also has a pilot light on it to let you know when the heater has just turned on or off.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Many thanks for all those that responded and the many suggestions.

I have decided to go with this Hydor.
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...102.asp?L+scstore+bryq8611fff502f5+1201968681

Looks, like I have to order on-line again. None of the local fish stores in my city carry it.


----------

